

SF Bay Area Drivers Could Be Tracked By GPS to Tax Miles Driven - paulsutter
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2012/07/18/bay-area-drivers-could-be-tracked-by-gps-taxed-per-mile-driven/

======
dglassan
I'd be taxed $9.00 per day just to get to and from work. There's no chance
this thing is going to pass.

